# Running Two Generators In Parallel



## macbcubed (May 10, 2011)

Couldn't find an old post where somebody asked this so here goes.

I'm looking at running two 2000W generators in parallel instead of one bigger generator. Been looking at the Yamahas and Hondas and the parallel cables. So, here's the question: If I know I am not going to need the A/C but do want to use the microwave in my trailer, can I get away with just taking one of the generators with me and not lug the second one with me? Would I need a different cable/adapter to connect the trailer to the one generator or can I still use the parallel cable with it only plugged into one of the generators?


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

That is the beauty of running two. You only take or use what you need. As far as plugging in you can simply use a 30amp to 15 amp converter to plug into the one generator. Although if you buy the Hondas you can get one with the 30amp plug and go direct.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

One 2000w generator will power your microwave. Just be sure your hot water tank is using propane only. My microwave in the TT is 900 watts.

BTW, WELCOME TO THE SITE!


----------



## macbcubed (May 10, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't think it could be more difficult than that but couldn't find a definitive answer anywhere.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i have two yamaha 2000's. one will run my micro just fine, i have tested it. good advice on making sure the water heater is on propane only, too; that is important.

wisesales.com has a great deal on the two yamaha's and the parallel kit with covers included. no tax and no shipping to boot....

a link:
http://www.wisesales.com/yamaha_ef2000is_kit.html


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

I ran my new Volition 3600 this past weekend and it seemed to run everything.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

dhdb said:


> I ran my new Volition 3600 this past weekend and it seemed to run everything.


you have the Boliy, right ? how is the sound level with that bad boy ?
are you happy with it all around ?


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

willingtonpaul said:


> I ran my new Volition 3600 this past weekend and it seemed to run everything.


you have the Boliy, right ? how is the sound level with that bad boy ?
are you happy with it all around ?
[/quote]
Yes I have the volition. Daamn touch screen and big thumbs. Sounds pretty quiet.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You can always add the 2nd gen at any time if you think you need it. If you know you are going to NEED A/C, then get the 2nd right now. However, if you can get by without the a/c, then you might want to wait to see what happens, how much you actually boondook, how much electricity you actually need, etc.

7 years ago I bought a Honda 2000 with the intent of getting a 2nd if I ever needed it. So far, i haven't needed it. We always manage to get around any little issues like microwave and hot water at the same time and we just have to remember. Lots of times we don't use the micro. And, if we were really hard-over on needing a micro, I happen to have one of the smaller 800w jobs that works great for cocoa, popcorn, heating stuff up, etc.

Soooo, before paying for two, make sure you need two.... unless you are uber wealthy, of course....


----------



## macbcubed (May 10, 2011)

vdub--you read my mind. That's exactly what I was thinking of doing once I started shopping Yamaha and Honda prices...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

macbcubed said:


> vdub--you read my mind. That's exactly what I was thinking of doing once I started shopping Yamaha and Honda prices...


Glad I could help!









I'm always a fan of incremental expenditures whenever possible.


----------

